# Gainward GTX 465 GooD Edition - lagernd!



## maxe (1. Juni 2010)

Gainwards neueste Grafikkarte, die Gainward GTX 465 GooD Edition ist ab sofort für ca. 280€ verfügbar! Die sonst laute und heiße Karte kann vor allem mit einem Customkühler, der mit zwei 80mm Lüftern bestückt ist, bei Silentfans punkten. Die Taktraten gleichen Nvidias Referenzmodell. 

Technische Daten:

Chip:

  Typ: Fermi GF100
  Fertigung: 40 nm
  Core-Takt: 607 Mhz
  Cuda-Cores: 352
  Textureinheiten: 44
  ROP-Einheiten: 32
  Shader-Takt: 1.215 MHz

V-RAM:

  Speicher-Größe: 1.024 MB GDDR5
  Speicher-Takt: 1603 (3206) MHz
  Speicheranbindung: 256 Bit
  Speicherdurchsatz: 102,6 GB/s

Sonstiges:

  Steckplatz: PCIe 16x (PCIe / PCIe 2.0)
  Anschlüsse: 1x Mini-HDMI 1.4 (3D fähig), 1x Display-Port,
  2x DVI-I (Dual-Link)
  Stromversorgung: 2x 6-Pin PCIe
  Max. Leistungsaufnahme (TDP): 200 Watt*
  Empfohlene Netzteil-Leistung: min. 550 Watt
  Kühlung: 2x 80 mm Lüfter (1.600 - 3.600 U/Min)
  Bauhöhe: 2-Slot

Features:

DirectX11, Shader Modell 5.0, DirectCompute, Tessellation (NVIDIA PolyMorph Engine), 32x CSAA (Kantenglättung), PhysX (Physikberechnung), CUDA (u.a. Dynamic Cinematic Effects), SLI, Interactive Ray Traycing, Smoothed Particle Hydrodynamics, 3D Vision / Surround, Unified Architecture, OpenGL 3.2, Full HD 1080p, HDMI 1.3 (mit integriertem Audio Codec)

Quelle: Caseking.de » Gaming » Grafikkarten » Gainward GeForce GTX 465 GooD Edition, 1024MB DDR5, DP, HDMI, DVI


----------



## Player007 (1. Juni 2010)

Wieso haste das jetzt als News gepostet?
Ist langsam echt als Spam zu bezeichnen 

@ Topic 

Schöne Karte


----------



## Snake7 (1. Juni 2010)

Ist die langsamer als ne 285GTX AMP?
Ich denke ja, rechner sogar im 2-stelligen %-Bereich.

Aber wie siehts mit der Grafikkarte aus?
EVGA GeForce GTX 480 Hydro Copper FTW, 1536MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (015-P3-1489-AR) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ist seit einem Monat nirgends Lieferbar....


----------



## rocc (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo? Was geht denn bei dir ab? Ein kleinerer Hinweis hätte es auch getan, außerdem, wer ein Silent-System mit PhysX will, der wird sich diese Karte schon holen. Nicht umsonst gibt es auch bei Gainward Leute die den Markt analysieren und wissen ob das Produkt genug Umsatz bringen wird. Also solche Aussagen sind echt das Letzte. 

Die News ist gelungen; jetzt weiß ich auch das sogar eine 465 gibt. 

€dit:

Ach? Schnell gelöscht Raven?


----------



## Player007 (1. Juni 2010)

Naja, wofür gibts nen Grafikkarten Forum?
Die GTX 465 wurde auf der Main schon ausgiebig in News umgemünzt.
Geforce GTX 465: Board-Partner präsentieren ihre Modelle - geforce, nvidia, fermi
Geforce GTX 465: Ab 270 Euro lieferbar - geforce, nvidia, directx 11
Test Geforce GTX 465: Nvidias günstigste DirectX-11-Grafikkarte - Update: Extrem-Overclocking - radeon, geforce, nvidia, computex, fermi


----------



## maxe (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte ja eig. schon am vormittag das ganze erstellen und ich war auch schon fast fertig als das  wirklich blöde safari meines ipod-touchs nach zahlreichem hin und her wechseln zwischen dem caseking und  pcghX- tab mal wieder komplett versagte und abstürtzte ( tut es leider immer öfter)  zu dem zeitpunkt war noch nicht alles voll mit gtx 465 news etc. auf der main. Nachdem ich am nachmittag dann mal am pc saß schrieb ich das ganze dann einfach nochmal, über meinen groll hinweg. Und was hat man davon? - rumgemeckere  
Es kann ja sein, dass es dann schon wieder "unaktuell" war - mein gott ich schau auch nicht alle 3 minuten an den pcgh etc. news vorbei-  aber es ist eine Frechheit sich gleich deswegen zu beschweren und den Thread sogar als "spam" zu bezeichnen. Ein wenig mehr respekt hätte ich schon erwartet.

Ich will jetzt aber auch nicht die beleidigte leberwurst spielen oder sogar damit gleich zum moderator gehen und den thread schließen lassen sondern erkläre diese "diskusion" für beendet.
Also ab hier kanns weitergehen mit unbelasteten kommentaren zum thema.

Viel spass noch in der community wünscht euch maxe!


----------



## Hendrix !!! (2. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es gut das es gepostet wurde habe mich schon seit die 465 herauskamt nach was leisen umgesehen und bis jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## kuer (2. Juni 2010)

Das die leise ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Alle zwei Lüfter Modelle von Gainward, waren bis jetzt immer laut. Warum sollte das jetzt anders sein. Wartet lieber mal einen Test ab, bevor ihr hier Silent GK ankündigt, ohne zu wissen ob es so ist.
Dazu, sind 280,-€ doch etwas saftig, für eine Karte die gerade mal einer GTX285 das Wasser reichen kann oder. Für mich nicht interessant. Will man es leise, dann gleich 5850.


----------



## maxe (2. Juni 2010)

Nun ja leise ist relativ. Man kann eigentlich nur sagen, dass sie leiser als die mit referenzkühler ist.
Der preis rechtfertigt sich eben durch den "besonderen" kühler und die fermi- features wie cuda und dx11. Ati hat aber mit der 5850 doch noch eine bessere karte die einfach ein besseres preis/ leistungsverhältnis hat.


----------



## Spawn1702 (2. Juni 2010)

Für 20 Euro mehr gibts ne 470! Wer sich da ne 465 kauft iss selber schuld...


----------



## tm0975 (2. Juni 2010)

Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Für 20 Euro mehr gibts ne 470! Wer sich da ne 465 kauft iss selber schuld...



oder eine 5850...

resteverwertung hin oder her, wer sowas kauft ist selber schuld. dier chip ist einfach (noch) nicht marktreif!

hier mal ein tolles fazit (auszug):

"Manchmal fragt man sich als Tester, was sich eine Firma bei der  Einführung eines Produktes gedacht hat. Die GeForce GTX 465 ist  eindeutig so ein Fall."


Fazit : Fermi light: Nvidia GeForce GTX 465


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2010)

Der CB Test war auch ziemlich enttäuschend. Für 200€ wäre die Karte eine Überlegung wert, aber nicht zu dem Preis, den Nvidia im Kopf hat. Das einzig positive ist, dass man mit einer Karte der letzten Generation durchaus noch problemlos zocken kann, da die neue "Midrange" (komisches Wort bei den Preisen) nicht viel schneller ist


----------



## gecan (2. Juni 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Für mich nicht interessant. Will man es leise, dann gleich 5850.




du vergisst das 5850 noch dabei kühler ist + mehr performance hat bei weniger verbrauch !

@topic,

also wer sich die karte kauft muss echt extrem doof sein  sry aber ist so 

den die karte ist keine 180€ wert und punkt


----------



## Fabo (7. Juni 2010)

hört sich interessant an, aber im mom noch zu teuer


----------

